# Church as usual



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Received email from the pastor that church services will go on as usual - GOD will protect us. Okkkkaaaayyy.....


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

The Cardinal in my state has suspended church services indefinitely. This will apply to Catholics but I think it's a very smart move on his part. I wouldn't go to services even if I were an attending member. We've got to work together to contain this disease. Right? Celebration services can come later when it's passed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Received email from the pastor that church services will go on as usual - GOD will protect us. Okkkkaaaayyy.....


Deb, 

If you don't believe that message from your pastor why do you believe the rest of his message?

I would be looking for a different place to worship or stay home and worship in my own way.

Good luck to you and the rest of the flock!


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> If you don't believe that message from your pastor why do you believe the rest of his message?



Because spirituality is one thing - the physical world is another.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Received email from my Episcopal church that services are cancelled for the next 2 weeks.  Everything is being cleaned.  All events are cancelled.  Includes meetings, potlucks, etc.  Priest said to watch services online which I do a lot of times.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 14, 2020)

Deb:   Because spirituality is one thing - the physical world is another. 

Not necessary, Deb.

God is very much interested in our physical being.  Just read Psalm 91 and tell God to stand by His promise - He will.

The soldiers in Afghanistan sometimes cut that psalm our and paste it inside their helmuts and when on a break, they read it and claim it.


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

He could have said something to the effect that the church will be open for services and those wishing to attend my do so.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Not necessary, Deb.





exwisehe said:


> don't know


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Deb:   Because spirituality is one thing - the physical world is another.
> 
> Not necessary, Deb.
> 
> ...


Agree that God is concerned about our physical life as well.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> Received email from the pastor that church services will go on as usual - GOD will protect us. Okkkkaaaayyy.....


Is that the same God who "protected" all those millions of people who died of the disease? And what God allowed the virus to develop and spread in the first place?

Sounds to me like this pastor is more concerned with his own livelihood depending on the number of parishoners attending services than he is with the health of those people.  Time to find a different church.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

I think church goers regardless what a Pastor or Clergy say need to make this decision for themselves. If they don't feel comfortable in church there are many online services that they can worship as well.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Is that the same God who "protected" all those millions of people who died of the disease? And what God allowed the virus to develop and spread in the first place?
> 
> Sounds to me like this pastor is more concerned with his own livelihood depending on the number of parishoners attending services than he is with the health of those people.  Time to find a different church.


Funny, but true.


----------



## exwisehe (Dec 7, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Just read Psalm 91


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2021)

Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, _and_ from the noisome pestilence.

What is the meaning of pestilence in the Bible?

PESTILENCE [ ISBE ] PESTILENCE - pes'-ti-lens (debher; loimos): *Any sudden fatal epidemic* is designated by this word, and in its Biblical use it generally indicates that these are *divine visitations*. The word is most frequently used in the prophetic books, and it occurs 25 times in Jeremiah and Ezekiel , always associated with the sword and famine.
*Pestilence *- NETBible: Matthew 1​classic.net.bible.org/dictionary.php?word=Pestilence

Who do we give credit for  vaccines that will help humans recover from the sudden fatal virus that is referred to as a divine visitation.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't believe that pastor who says "God will protect us" if we go to his church.  How can he know that God will protect those people?  Did God speak to him while he was brushing his teeth or washing his car?  A pastor or minister is just a person like you and me.  The only difference is that he has studied the bible more but some of them guys sure can sure fool the people in their churches.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2021)

My church reopened in June of this yr,but we have to wear masks when we come in and into the sanctuary for our service. We sit in every other pew for social distancing
 There are members of our congregation who don't feel comfortable wearing a mask ,or not ready to come back to church,so they can watch the service live online on the church website or on Facebook every week


----------



## bowmore (Dec 7, 2021)

Sincce my back injury, I have been attending services on line. I have my own copies of the prayer books so I can follow along.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 7, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Sincce my back injury, I have been attending services on line. I have my own copies of the prayer books so I can follow along.


I have my prayer book too and I love the online services.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't think that many people here think about going to church.  The area seems to be littered with old disused churches,  quite likely closed due to poor attendance.  The church in this village closed many years ago and became an auction house for some time.  Now it's slowly crumbling.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 8, 2021)

Here I go again, I don’t see gGod as a single or trilogy figure. I see God as all that is, was and yet to be. I understand prayer as praying to awesomeness of all that exist in harmony and discord because they are part of it all. When I pray my prayers are answered because everything that God is, you, me, life, trees, insects fish and foul exist in unison of each other and all that is makes prayer work. 

Ultimately God is whatever you chose God to be.


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't think that many people here think about going to church.  The area seems to be littered with old disused churches,  quite likely closed due to poor attendance.  The church in this village closed many years ago and became an auction house for some time.  Now it's slowly crumbling.


I think of going to church frequently but with all the restrictions around large gatherings, it's better for me not to, no matter how much I may wish to.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 8, 2021)

Whether you are a believer or a non believer, you have to admit there are some beautiful church music. For all you church people near and far, I present one of my favourites.  Bless you brothers and sisters!



Shall we gather at the river,
Where bright angel feet have trod,
With its crystal tide forever
Flowing by the throne of God?  
Refrain:
Yes, we’ll gather at the river,
The beautiful, the beautiful river;
Gather with the saints at the river
That flows by the throne of God.

On the margin of the river,
Washing up its silver spray,
We will talk and worship ever,
All the happy golden day.
Ere we reach the shining river,
Lay we every burden down;
Grace our spirits will deliver,
And provide a robe and crown.
At the smiling of the river,
Mirror of the Savior’s face,
Saints, whom death will never sever,
Lift their songs of saving grace.
Soon we’ll reach the silver river,
Soon our pilgrimage will cease;
Soon our happy hearts will quiver
With the melody of peace.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Is that the same God who "protected" all those millions of people who died of the disease? And what God allowed the virus to develop and spread in the first place?
> 
> Sounds to me like this pastor is more concerned with his own livelihood depending on the number of parishoners attending services than he is with the health of those people.  Time to find a different church.



I don't trust my pastor for medical advice any more than I would trust my doctor's spiritual advice.


----------



## Remy (Dec 11, 2021)

Some of those pastors have died. I'm not being flip. I'm vaccinated with the booster but if I get it, I could still die. Taking precautions.


----------

